# belkin usb f5d7050

## goldfita

Hello,

I'm trying to get my wireless usb (belkin f5d7050)  stick up and running.  I spent a few days trying rtxxxx (http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=820).  Then I was told it was probably a prism2 chipset.  I'm trying wlan-ng now (version 0.2.3).  Prism2_usb installed without trouble.  But the interface is not showing with ifconfig.

There is also orinoco, hostap, and ndiswrapper, but I haven't been able to figure out if they support my device.  I also have 2 cpus; so, it would well if it worked with smp or will in the future.  I would prefer to use wlan-ng just because it's already installed, but if there is a better driver please point me in the right direction.  Check the link above to see what I've done so far.

thank you

-Todd

----------

## NeddySeagoon

goldfita,

The rt2x00 is the right driver. Its a ralink chipset. I can't get it to work either.

I get an unable to allocate memory error when I try to set an IP address but the interface appears as ethX and all the iWconfig things work.

I've begun unpicking the code to see where it goes wrong. Watch this space.

----------

## clintpatty

My advice is get a different one unless you're going to pay for one of those programs that uses Windows drivers.  I bought one of these yesterday and already gave up and took it back.

----------

## goldfita

Are you sure it's ralink?  Windows is using a prism driver.  I also found a web site that said the f5d7050 could have an ralink or prism device inside it.  Maybe we should contact belkin?

(Unfortunately I got this on Ebay.  There is no taking it back.)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

goldfita,

Are you sure about the f5d Vendor ID?

Belkin are 50d. At least, thats what I get in usbview.

```
# modinfo rt2500usb

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/net/wireless/rt2500usb.ko

author:         http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

version:        Beta 3

description:    Ralink RT2500 USB Wireless LAN driver.

license:        GPL

vermagic:       2.6.14-gentoo-r5 preempt K7 REGPARM 4KSTACKS gcc-3.4

depends:        usbcore,rt2x00core

alias:          usb:v0B05p1706d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0B05p1707d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v050Dp7050d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*    <------

alias:          usb:v050Dp705Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v13B1p000Dd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
```

The v0505dp7050  is the Vendor and Product IDs that this module is supposed to work with.

----------

## goldfita

It says v050Dp.   Lsusb also tells me 050.  However the device itself says f5d.  In any case, if you read my other post, the device appears to be working with the windows prism driver.  Beyond that, I don't know.  I'm just doing what people suggest.  I know some people have gotten the f5d7050 to work with rt2x00, but I think the chip was different inside.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

goldfita,

The box I have is maked Part # f5d7050uk. My original device had a sticker on the box saying  Version 2000 and its Vendor/Device ID was the same as the part number. The packaging for my new device is the same except for the sticker, which now reads version 3000uk.

The first device works fine with the older serial monkey drivers, (not the rt2x00 ones) the replacement does not. Well not yet.

Run modinfo on the prism driver you made. If the Vendor and Device IDs are not listed, it won't work. Thats not to say its the wrong driver, just that the driver will not recongise the device. Its easy to add things the module so it thinks its OK for the hardware.

----------

## goldfita

Are you saying the rtx00 driver can be made to work with the new f5d7050 (even though it's a different chip)?

author:         http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

version:        Beta 3

description:    Ralink RT2500 USB Wireless LAN driver.

license:        GPL

parmtype:       debug:bool

parm:           debug:Set this parameter to 1 to enable debug output.

vermagic:       2.6.15.1 PENTIUM4 gcc-3.3

depends:        rt2x00core

alias:          usb:v0B05p1706d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0B05p1707d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v050Dp7050d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v050Dp705Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v13B1p000Dd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v13B1p0011d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v13B1p001Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v14B2p3C02d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v2001p3C00d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1044p8001d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1044p8007d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v06F8pE000d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0411p0066d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0411p0067d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0411p008Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p6861d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p6865d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p6869d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v148Fp1706d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v148Fp2570d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v148Fp2573d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v148Fp9020d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0707pEE13d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v114Bp0110d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

srcversion:     359ED840E85EA2079A8E8CD

----------

## NeddySeagoon

goldfita,

No, its the other way around. If your Vendor and Device IDs appear in modinfo rt2x00 then someone somewhere thought

that the rt2x00 was right for you. However, new devices, needing the same driver appear from time to time. The drivers reject the new devices because they are not listed in the Vendor and Device IDs that the driver 'knows' about.

All thats needed to make the driver work with such a device is to add it to the list in the driver source code and rebuild the driver.

What Vendor and Device ID does the device itself show?

Look in /proc/bus/usb/devices.

----------

## goldfita

It's displayed in my last post.  I think these are the lines you want.

http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=820

P: Vendor=050d ProdID=7050 Rev= 2.02

I: If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs=11 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=rt2500usb

----------

## NeddySeagoon

goldfita,

The plot thickens. Your device is 

```
Vendor=050d ProdID=7050 Rev= 2.02
```

My device that also doesn't work with the serialmonkey drivers (either of them)

```
Vendor=050d ProdID=705a Rev=0.01
```

The one I had working with the old serialmonkey driver was a 

```
Vendor=0f5d ProdID=7050
```

I have just got my ProdID=705a working with ndiswrapper, just to show it works. It needs the F5D7050_v3 WinXP driver from the belkin site and uses the rt73 driver. Poking about in rt73.sys with hexedit shows it claims to be a ralink chipset.

All of this is probably no help to you since its now clear we have two different chip sets.

========= edit ===========

Ralink provide a driver for the rt73 chip set for gentoo based on a 2.6.13 kernel. Its here but I've not tested it yet.

----------

## goldfita

Do you know how I can use this information to find the appropriate driver for ndiswrapper?  I read that you shoudn't use the one that came on the install cd.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

goldfita,

These is no harm in using the driver from the install CD but there may be a later one on the Belkin site.

It looks like you need the XP driver on this page.

We know it not the _v3 driver, because we have different ProdIDs and I need _v3. Also your 

```
Vendor=050d ProdID=7050 Rev= 2.02
```

suggst its a _v2. 

The bad news is that I can't extract the XP file on the Belkin UK website. 

Maybe it will run if you have Windows. If you are not in the UK, get the driver for your region.

----------

## goldfita

I ran the self extracting executable.  Unfortunately I don't know where it put the files or what they're called.  I've tried to call belkin and I sent them a few emails.  It remains to be seen if I get a response.  I do know that the device was working succesfully with the prismaxp.sys driver, but I don't know the inf file.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

goldfita,

Read 

```
man ndiswrapper
```

It will put the files in the right places for you.

The inf file will be called prismaxp.inf. They are always a matched set.

----------

## goldfita

I found it.  It's called bknUSB.inf.  I can now scan for access points.  Thank you.  I've been working on this for a week.

----------

## goldfita

I checked dmesg and it says prempt=no,smp=no.  I had those disabled for rtx00.  I haven't been able to figure out if smp will work with ndiswrapper.  Do you know if it's ok to compile it back in?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

goldfita,

I don't know if ndiswrapper works in SMP mode or not. I would expect the XP drivers to be SMP safe or there will be a lot of unhappy P4 users - they would need to turn off hyperthreading.

Make it work with one CPU, when you are sure its rock solid, rebuild for SMP and test.

Good luck with it.

----------

## Gherkin

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Ralink provide a driver for the rt73 chip set for gentoo based on a 2.6.13 kernel. Its here but I've not tested it yet.

 

I can confirm that this driver works great with the Belkin F5D7050UK (version: 3000UK) on Gentoo running Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r3. For anyone that is interested I had to patch two files to achieve this. First, I had to patch rtmp_def.h to get the driver to acknowledge this parrticular product. I added the following lines of code. 

```
...

Line 798: #define RTPID4 0x705a

....

Line 818: {USB_DEVICE(RTVID3, RTPID4)}, \

....
```

Finally I had to patch rtmp_main.c to fix an error (unknown field `owner' specified in initializer) I was recieving during the 'make all' process. I modified line 103 to read as follows:

```
#if defined(FOUND_USB_DRIVER_OWNER)

.owner = THIS_MODULE,

#endif
```

edit: removed check on kernel version as this was already being done in the code.

After this I was able to compile the module and get it up and running. I hope someone finds this useful.

edit: I should also note that the rt73 driver from rt2x00.serialmonkey.com that is in the early stages of development looks promising but I am currently experiencing a known problem related to the loading of the firmware and thus my decision to use the driver from ralink.

----------

## Shiryou

Well i've tried every single solution and none of them work. The closest i can get is the NDISWRAPPER with either the drivers NeddySeagoon mentioned or the ones on the CD. No others work. I have 16k stack sizes and kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r4. It appears to work but it never actually does. The DHCP times out totally and static settings dont work either. I have the exact same device as you Neddy. What did you settle for in the end?

----------

